# My Rheem Nightmare has just begun



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I have used rheem since about 2001, never had any real issues to speak of...
they seem not to last as long as they used to but that is the case with all heaters it seems

probably back in about 2011 they went from a robert shaw gas valve to some odd ball valve from europe
(see pic) anyway they seemed to be trouble free until this pandemic hit and now all hell has broken loose
with the quality control for the valve and the burner assemblies...

The makers of the gas valve must have had a bad run from early March through about may and probably 2 
water heaters out of 10 are having issues now with the valve going bad.... To make matters worse, when you
take the burner assembly off the valve , the little piolet light tube has to be pulled out of the valve and the little 
ferrul breaks loose and stays in the control which basically ruins the burner assembly too....... 👿 👿 ..

Today we go out to change a control back to a better quality robert shaw valve and the frigging assembly breaks
on us again, then we attempt to rob a 50 gal heater on our truck to get out of troubles and it breaks off too.....👿👿

so we have to drive 15 miles back to the office and pick up one we had in stock.... this blew half the day
for me and I throw a fit with the supply house...

I am going to have to carry a couple of t-stats and burner assemblies in my truck to be ready to repair these 
dogs on short notice....... we probably do about 25 heaters a month more or less so I am hoping this does not
drag on into the summer...

Bradford white has an issue with a shi// anode rod that is breaking down and clogging up faucets
so I have no desire to go back to dealing with their shi// Icon valves ......

I am willing to make a bet that this weekend when the polar vortex hits here and it gets down to -20
I am gonna get 3 or more calls for these pigs going out on me.... The real issue is Rheem is only paying
100 bucks to fool with them no matter how far away or long you have to fool with them...

I do know that they are fed up with the quality control with the blue gas valve they have been using and
are going back to the better quality robert shaw design...

This valve is also being sold under the Richmond brand of Rheem at hardware stores all over the
USA and those folks who bought them are seriously boned..... no parts will be available asap..
and when the burner assembly self destructs, they are gonna flip out..... 😄 😄 😄 .

Here is the crappy blue control that is going to make my winter a wonderland of fun....


.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I guess now's the time to hike prices to include your time to repair them after a sale.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice looking Install, Too bad about the gas valve problem, remember the American problems !


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tango said:


> I guess now's the time to hike prices to include your time to repair them after a sale.


I 
I will be getting a pound of flesh out of them.... I have my ways of compensation...

also told them they are gonna have to get me some new cart hart winter jackets
with Rheem logo on them..... 
and take us out to lunch sometime to a nice place--you know like red Lobster...

the only good note is we were not busy today so it was just sitting on our braines
and driving back and forth to the office...

Hiking prices is on my mind, I cannot believe what some folks are actually getting
from people.... I installed a water softner yesterday and they asked me how much
would I have charged them for a 50 gallon electric bradford white heater??? It had
a geo-thermal system tied into the top and bottom but I said $1600...
They told me they paid 4,000 for the dam thing but were not happy about it........


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

The reason for the price jump of heaters is because they’re pulling crap replacement products off the shelf to supply new heaters.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> ..


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> The reason for the price jump of heaters is because they’re pulling crap replacement products off the shelf to supply new heaters.


I am not following you on this .....please explain what you mean...

thank you..


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> I have used rheem since about 2001, never had any real issues to speak of...
> they seem not to last as long as they used to but that is the case with all heaters it seems
> 
> probably back in about 2011 they went from a robert shaw gas valve to some odd ball valve from europe
> ...


I put in several Rheem water heaters and I have not run into this blue valve as of yet,I will ask my salesman next time I order a gas heater if it has the blue gas valve on it or not,thanks for the warning mastermark,I like the Raheem heaters up to this point


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> I have used rheem since about 2001, never had any real issues to speak of...
> they seem not to last as long as they used to but that is the case with all heaters it seems
> 
> probably back in about 2011 they went from a robert shaw gas valve to some odd ball valve from europe
> ...


Looks like the relief valve has popped off on this heater


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> I
> I will be getting a pound of flesh out of them.... I have my ways of compensation...
> 
> also told them they are gonna have to get me some new cart hart winter jackets
> ...


Dammmmmm,I'm wayyyyyyyyy to cheap I see that right now


----------



## breplum (Mar 21, 2009)

$2,800 for 40 and 50 gal gas WH is the “low” going rate now in my area.
On my neighborhood Nextdoor bulletin board, Some guy was saying Roto rooter was quoting $900. to do a 4 inch mainline sewer unclog less than 100 feet, from a normal accessible c.o. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

breplum said:


> $2,800 for 40 and 50 gal gas WH is the “low” going rate now in my area.
> On my neighborhood Nextdoor bulletin board, Some guy was saying Roto rooter was quoting $900. to do a 4 inch mainline sewer unclog less than 100 feet, from a normal accessible c.o.
> 
> 
> ...





sparky said:


> I put in several Rheem water heaters and I have not run into this blue valve as of yet,I will ask my salesman next time I order a gas heater if it has the blue gas valve on it or not,thanks for the warning mastermark,I like the Raheem heaters up to this point


you would be wise to ask for a long shank gas control in robert shaw and both a 40 and 50 gas burner 
assembly to keep on your truck...I have heard that Rheem is so frazzled over this mess that they are giving out
the parts now for free just to appease their loyal customers---(me)
we go out at least 30 miles from base camp and its gonna be the ones
at our far limit that will screw us ..... that was our mistake yesterday....
Its not gonna happen again


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Nice looking Install, Too bad about the gas valve problem, remember the American problems !



I remember American and they are still junk

they say that everyone takes their turn making huge mistakes
I remember when Smith moved to mexico in 97 and their product
went to hell in a hand basket and we were changing out heaters
under warranty with bradfords until about 2004..

American Whirlpool is still an issue too, they are still lurking out there just
waiting to screw up your day --- now they are basically smith heaters.....

Imho.....
I believe this all has to do with nepotism , its everywhere ...
The president of the company has a daughter who has married a 
moron who probably got her pregnant , and now the idiot needs a job. 😆  .... 
So daddy makes him the manager of "quality control" of the whole gas valve division...

Of course this de-moralizes the whole company now that they have to train some re-tard, 
to be their boss... this never goes well.... I have seen this before at plumbing supply houses.
So many good men quit and go elsewhere where they can move up in the company and they
leave this idiot to flounder on his own..... and eventually it all goes to hell with the idiot
in charge...

I am willing to bet that this is what happenned up in Flint Michigan too with the lead in 
the water system-- The key man left and they hired some relative to run the water department



We have see the same thing with Biden and his crack head son..
who just got a 2 milllion dollar book deal to tell his sad story.....lol.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> I am willing to bet that this is what happenned up in Flint Michigan too with the lead in
> the water system-- The key man left and they hired some relative to run the water department


I heard through the grape vine 2 key men who were regulating the dams during spring thaw retired and supposedly the new guys with an automatic computer system took their place. 2017 and 2019 the rivers flooded thousands of houses for over a month, the army had to be called in... Hundreds of houses were knocked down after that...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> I am not following you on this .....please explain what you mean...
> 
> thank you..


My supply house guy told me the 10-20% hike in heater prices (they sell Rheem/Ruud) is because they‘re part suppliers, control valves, snifters... aren’t supplying those parts due to Covid. So they’re using lower quality parts to keep up on production as much as possible. He’s not one to blow smoke.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> My supply house guy told me the 10-20% hike in heater prices (they sell Rheem/Ruud) is because they‘re part suppliers, control valves, snifters... aren’t supplying those parts due to Covid. So they’re using lower quality parts to keep up on production as much as possible. He’s not one to blow smoke.



I see what you mean
I know that last week someone needed a Honeywell gas valved changed out on a HD rheem heater...
and they ended up just giving him a new unit because they had no Honeywell gas valves in stock at
that time and were 10 days out......

my guy told me today it was an 18% hike coming down the road... on a 400 heater that is gonna be 
about 75 bucks....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> I see what you mean
> I know that last week someone needed a Honeywell gas valved changed out on a HD rheem heater...
> and they ended up just giving him a new unit because they had no Honeywell gas valves in stock at
> that time and were 10 days out......
> ...


Yep, my place is holding off on jumping prices until they have to. About the end of the month.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> Yep, my place is holding off on jumping prices until they have to. About the end of the month.


I might as well pull the trigger on this..... I am not switching brands anytime soon
so every heater I buy is gonna save me about 75 bucks.... so just do the math.

Back when the heaters went to fvir units in 2003 we bought 150 of the old style units
75 40 short and 75 50 talls.... and crammed them into our building.... 😆 😆 
then I picked up another 80 more old style ones along the way into 2004
we made out like bandits cause the new style cost about 90 more each....

they dont spoil, we put in probably 8 a week...and saving 75 bucks.... 
I am debating on how many to buy....??


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> ...........they dont spoil, we put in probably 8 a week...and saving 75 bucks....
> I am debating on how many to buy....??


As many as you can afford. You know they are good and they will cost more later and the newer ones will suck. Is there any reason not too?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> I might as well pull the trigger on this..... I am not switching brands anytime soon
> so every heater I buy is gonna save me about 75 bucks.... so just do the math.
> 
> Back when the heaters went to fvir units in 2003 we bought 150 of the old style units
> ...


Putting a heater lets say a year after it was purchased might get me in trouble 10 years down the road as most insurance require to have it replaced. The customer would argue it was only 9 years old but the date on the heater would state 10 years. I bet the insurance will only consider the date on the heater...


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Tango said:


> Putting a heater lets say a year after it was purchased might get me in trouble 10 years down the road as most insurance require to have it replaced. The customer would argue it was only 9 years old but the date on the heater would state 10 years. I bet the insurance will only consider the date on the heater...


If the homeowner has the billing to show the Installation Date that is it for Warranty


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tango said:


> Putting a heater lets say a year after it was purchased might get me in trouble 10 years down the road as most insurance require to have it replaced. The customer would argue it was only 9 years old but the date on the heater would state 10 years. I bet the insurance will only consider the date on the heater...


Tango you need to stop worrying about what queers who run your province think...
you are not gonna get into trouble with them.... .
It does not mean a thing here how long a heater sits....
the receipt the customer gets from me is when the warranty begins...
we were installing 2002 heaters all the way into 2005


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> I might as well pull the trigger on this..... I am not switching brands anytime soon
> so every heater I buy is gonna save me about 75 bucks.... so just do the math.
> 
> Back when the heaters went to fvir units in 2003 we bought 150 of the old style units
> ...


So you are gonna hoard water heaters because of the new crappy valve or the price hike???everything is going up no matter what it is,can anybody say recession anytime soon???


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> So you are gonna hoard water heaters because of the new crappy valve or the price hike???everything is going up no matter what it is,can anybody say recession anytime soon???


Well, I was debating about this today..... 
I am Going to ask my salesman for the price to get 20 -40 gallon gas and 20 -50 gallon units
maybe 20 50 electrics??
But they have to come with the new white Rojer's gas valve on them...
We got plenty of room to store them and they normally dont last all that long
if they will promise me the better gas valves its not too difficult to move them
considering I did 3 today and maybe one on satruday morning


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> ........
> if they will promise me the better gas valves its not too difficult to move them
> considering I did 3 today and maybe one on Saturday morning


You better check every last one to make sure it has the correct gas valve. Don't trust no warehouse worker. 

I ordered ten chrome 3/8" compression nuts the other day. I recieved nine brass 7/8" ballcock nuts and a 1/2" brass IP nut. WTF.

I order 10$ ball valves with bleeders and get 40$ three way ball valves. WTF.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> Well, I was debating about this today.....
> I am Going to ask my salesman for the price to get 20 -40 gallon gas and 20 -50 gallon units
> maybe 20 50 electrics??
> But they have to come with the new white Rojer's gas valve on them...
> ...


Damn it's the first time ever to buy only one spare 1x 60 gallon in the garage and I wonder in how many months it's going to sit there. I just hope someone wants one absolutely on a weekend, going to charge several hundreds more.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tango said:


> Damn it's the first time ever to buy only one spare 1x 60 gallon in the garage and I wonder in how many months it's going to sit there. I just hope someone wants one absolutely on a weekend, going to charge several hundreds more.


I made the mistake of buying 3 50 gallon short gas water heaters and 2 of them have sat in my shop 
all last summer long.... 
50 short heaters are slow movers and cost more so I might have to 
unload them on the next basement 50 I have to do just to move the stock around... 
I think I got them not last summer but the summer before this one....gonna have to check the 
date on them--- 
You know that they never spoil and having a good inventory in stock
keeps down the time you spend dicking around at the supply house....


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> I made the mistake of buying 3 50 gallon short gas water heaters and 2 of them have sat in my shop
> all last summer long....
> 50 short heaters are slow movers and cost more so I might have to
> unload them on the next basement 50 I have to do just to move the stock around...
> ...


I just bought it because the suppliers didn't have any for 3 months. and I was lucky enough to get one for installation(they only received 8 units), so I decided to buy a spare, that way if everyone is out I get to make a paycheck. I won't buy more though, I spent weeks and weeks clearing 10 years of pile up in the garage and I'll be storing the car in there this summer. No room for heaters and either way I'm wasting a lot of time at the supplier buying them and spending more time to move it around.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> Well, I was debating about this today.....
> I am Going to ask my salesman for the price to get 20 -40 gallon gas and 20 -50 gallon units
> maybe 20 50 electrics??
> But they have to come with the new white Rojer's gas valve on them...
> ...


They should cut you a pretty good deal buying that many also,I just can't do that,I have nowhere to store them nor do I want to tie up money like that,we may go a week and out 10 heaters in but then it may go a month or more and nothing


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Master Mark said:


> I am willing to bet that this is what happenned up in Flint Michigan too with the lead in
> the water system-- The key man left and they hired some relative to run the water department


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tango said:


> I just bought it because the suppliers didn't have any for 3 months. and I was lucky enough to get one for installation(they only received 8 units), so I decided to buy a spare, that way if everyone is out I get to make a paycheck. I won't buy more though, I spent weeks and weeks clearing 10 years of pile up in the garage and I'll be storing the car in there this summer. No room for heaters and either way I'm wasting a lot of time at the supplier buying them and spending more time to move it around.


I think that is exactly why I bought the 50 low boys way back when,,, I needed one and they were none to
be had anywhere in 50 miles... HD Pro shipped me up 3 from tennesee


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


>


Its called Affirmitive action... when you really have not earned the education to 
do the job, but you have been put in a position of power because of politics...
Basically just like the last election..... you cheat to get to where you are and
then everyone else suffers the consequences...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Master Mark said:


> Its called Affirmitive action... when you really have not earned the education to
> do the job, but you have been put in a position of power because of politics...
> Basically just like the last election..... you cheat to get to where you are and
> then everyone else suffers the consequences...


and we will be suffering alot very soon...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

just drove 73 miles round trip to change out a gas valve on a heater we installed in june
Told my rheem salesman on wednesday that I expected to go that far on Sat afternoon
to the other side of town to do this call...its called murpheys law....
. He laughed and said I should think more positive...
the call was within 5 blocks of where I told him I thought I would be going.... 
I guess I am becoming psychic or something..... just figure out the most outrageous, stupid
dumb ass thing that could possible happen and that is what it will be...... 

Now, if only I could predict when and where to buy my power ball tickets to win the lottery....


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> .........Now, if only I could predict when and where to buy my power ball tickets to win the lottery....


Don't you pick your own powerball number and when and where you buy it is superfluous so long as it's before the powerball drawing?

I have good news mark, you can predict where and when to buy your powerball ticket, you just can't predict the winning number


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Just got back from repairs on a 6 month old 50 electric.... close to home....'
they are going to have to start paying me more warranty money for
the weekends if they want to keep me happpy


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm also having issues with Rheem gas valves(SIT Delta 650s). So bad there are none available nation wide......apparently if the Water Heater was manufactured November 2020 or later you are off the hook. SIT fessed up and said there was a issue on there end, and if the Rheem was made after November you should be good. My valves are Grey, haven't seen the Blue ones since 2019. Also starting in February 2021 they will be White Rodgers valves, not SIT anymore. 

Mark,

Not following you on issue with Burner Assembly, I haven''t run into that. I find the Rheems to be easier to repair than the ICON or Honeywell. 

I'm getting pretty sick of the failures though....Rheem used to be set it and forget it with no issues.....Bradford White has been pretty go for me.....but there Icon Valve last 6 years pretty much a given..Not sure if AO Smith or State would be better options but I'm considering them, I do like my Rheem supplier best though.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Will said:


> I'm also having issues with Rheem gas valves(SIT Delta 650s). So bad there are none available nation wide......apparently if the Water Heater was manufactured November 2020 or later you are off the hook. SIT fessed up and said there was a issue on there end, and if the Rheem was made after November you should be good. My valves are Grey, haven't seen the Blue ones since 2019. Also starting in February 2021 they will be White Rodgers valves, not SIT anymore.
> 
> Mark,
> 
> ...


It is just wise to bring along a burner assembly with you when you service one... 
we have had a number self destruct when you take the small aluminum gas supply out of
the gas valve.... the nut and ferrull come off the small supply line and get stuck in the body
of the gas valve...... then you have to pry out the nut and ferrull from the body....

I dont know if it can actually be slid back on the small gas line or not.
I just threw a shi/ fit about this because it did not seem safe to fool with it....

they are going to be doing the new gas valves soon.... 
I really would rather use the easy Rheem unit over
the crappy honeywell valves and the icon valves.... 

Yesterday , we just changed out a whole heater for some insurance company where the guys did not 
have the parts available ... The owner had waited about 3 weeks on them and finally gave up
They had a change out # from Rheem , so I just took it out and installed a new rheem...
.I hope that the new heater does not give us fits... We had the new heater in stock for a while and
I am crossing my fingers it does not start this crap....

check out how they had rigged up the sparkey thing with a wire nut
they had already changed the gas valve and then finally gave up and did 
not come back


----------



## Paulie B (Oct 22, 2011)

Are those blue gas valves for Nat gas heaters only? I also used to use BW heaters but my supplier changed to Rheem. Only models I've had trouble with is the mother boards on the hybrid electric units. I just did a 40 gallon LP and noticed the valve was the same style in your photo but off white in color. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Paulie B said:


> Are those blue gas valves for Nat gas heaters only? I also used to use BW heaters but my supplier changed to Rheem. Only models I've had trouble with is the mother boards on the hybrid electric units. I just did a 40 gallon LP and noticed the valve was the same style in your photo but off white in color.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


The one in the picture above is the Robert Shaw or White Rojers replacement valve that they have been sending out to replace the
crappy blue valves and grey valves too

things will settle down eventually ---I hope--- 
I will give them time to get things up and running again

Rheem is much easier to fool with and change parts...
just a simple thermocoupling that I have used for decades...

I dread trying to change a crappy thermopile on a honeywell control
I got some spares in my truck ( $50 each) and it is usually a waste of time
expecting to do a simple change out on the Icon or honeywell---its always a clusterfuc/


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

They should have the kit now for the Piezo ignitor, they had a ton of White Rodgers valves in the factory but no kit for the ignitor. 

Another issue I had with a brand new Rheem last month was a leaking anode rod from factory......never had that happen out of the box, I've had T&P's leaks, but not anodes...I'm hoping all the failures with the gas valves will be a wake up call for them to make there stuff better. Until last year Rheem 40 and 50 gallon gas where the most reliable.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Will said:


> They should have the kit now for the Piezo ignitor, they had a ton of White Rodgers valves in the factory but no kit for the ignitor.
> 
> Another issue I had with a brand new Rheem last month was a leaking anode rod from factory......never had that happen out of the box, I've had T&P's leaks, but not anodes...I'm hoping all the failures with the gas valves will be a wake up call for them to make there stuff better. Until last year Rheem 40 and 50 gallon gas where the most reliable.


They are all blaming Covid19 for the mess ups... the whole supply chain is going to hell due to people
just not doing their jobs and staying home 

I just attempted to change out 2 elements on a rheem heater with basically the same elements from lowes
and the threading on the new elements was off enough that they would not thread totally into the socket....
I still had some older elements made by rheem in my truck dating back a few years and they worked fine ...

affirmative action at its best....


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> *They are all blaming Covid19 for the mess ups... the whole supply chain is going to hell due to people
> just not doing their jobs and staying home*
> 
> I just attempted to change out 2 elements on a rheem heater with basically the same elements from lowes
> ...


Somewhat related to what may explain this, My local HD is having a hard time with employees, a recently retired guy who worked at the pro counter, the store has tumbled into craziness because some employees refused to go to work because of the pandemic. Now they are gone for good. What didn't help either is the government gave money to people to stay home, these lowly paid workers took all the free money they could get now the store can't get enough quality employees to replace them.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Somewhat related to what may explain this, My local HD is having a hard time with employees, a recently retired guy who worked at the pro counter, the store has tumbled into craziness because some employees refused to go to work because of the pandemic. Now they are gone for good. What didn't help either is the government gave money to people to stay home, these lowly paid workers took all the free money they could get now the store can't get enough quality employees to replace them.


that is the problem we have here, but a recent survey stated people( most of them) want to go back to work rather than get extra money to stay home....


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> that is the problem we have here, but a recent survey stated people( most of them) want to go back to work rather than get extra money to stay home....


This COVID 19 crap has made people sorryer than they ever were,people don't want to do a dam thing but sit back and draw a check,they don't give a crap about right and wrong


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

sparky said:


> This COVID 19 crap has made people sorryer than they ever were,people don't want to do a dam thing but sit back and draw a check,they don't give a crap about right and wrong


the politicians made it too easy to stay home, but many do want to get back to work, as they see the handwritting on the wall..if they dont get back to work, the place they work for wont be there mucg longer to go back to work..and the demtards want this to send this country into financial ruin...


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> the politicians made it too easy to stay home, but many do want to get back to work, as they see the handwritting on the wall..if they dont get back to work, the place they work for wont be there mucg longer to go back to work..and the demtards want this to send this country into financial ruin...


I see it a lot in fast food,better check your order each and every time or it will be screwed up,and they will keep your change on purpose,sorry as ****


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Will said:


> They should have the kit now for the Piezo ignitor, they had a ton of White Rodgers valves in the factory but no kit for the ignitor.
> 
> Another issue I had with a brand new Rheem last month was a leaking anode rod from factory......never had that happen out of the box, I've had T&P's leaks, but not anodes...I'm hoping all the failures with the gas valves will be a wake up call for them to make there stuff better. Until last year Rheem 40 and 50 gallon gas where the most reliable.



I get a call from my rheem salesman today and he claims that all the white rogers valves are gone in 
town and their is now a supply chain kind of back order on them and they dont know when they will
be getting more in.... I am hoping that I dont have another weekend trip to the other side of town to
repair or replace another crappy gas valve,,,, I have 4 in stock at this time.... 

I am not sure how we blame Donald Trump for this--- but I guess their has to be a way.....


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> I get a call from my rheem salesman today and he claims that all the white rogers valves are gone in
> town and their is now a supply chain kind of back order on them and they dont know when they will
> be getting more in.... I am hoping that I dont have another weekend trip to the other side of town to
> repair or replace another crappy gas valve,,,, I have 4 in stock at this time....
> ...


Same way they did obsma,what goes around comes around usually much worse,and it was


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> ..............
> repair or replace another crappy gas valve,,,, I have 4 in stock at this time....
> 
> I am not sure how we blame Donald Trump for this--- but I guess their has to be a way.....



Because he made them move production back to the US where we don't have the proper educated workforce! lolz Should have let china make them like they do everything else!

I'm kidding, hakuna your tatas lolz The chinese are pretty serious about education though, it's amazing how much more people will learn and be good citizens when the only other option is being jailed!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> Same way they did obsma,what goes around comes around usually much worse,and it was





skoronesa said:


> Because he made them move production back to the US where we don't have the proper educated workforce! lolz Should have let china make them like they do everything else!
> 
> I'm kidding, hakuna your tatas lolz The chinese are pretty serious about education though, it's amazing how much more people will learn and be good citizens when the only other option is being jailed!


That is probably more true than you realize.... Like if you try to teach 75% of the population of our country anything today
their parents end up suing the teacher and the school system for being mean to their retard children....
If we got rid of the power to sue everyone for every word and action that comes out of the teachers mouths, 
our country might be a better place.... people might grow up and take responsibility for their lives instead of
trying to find a skumbag lawyer who will get them a pay day


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> That is probably more true than you realize.... Like if you try to teach 75% of the population of our country anything today
> their parents end up suing the teacher and the school system for being mean to their retard children....
> .......



Pretty much. If the parents can't do multiplication or division in their heads anymore forget about them helping their kids with homework. 

It used to be we respected people who were book smart and understood it was a skill like anything else. Nowadays people call them know it alls. 

The parents don't like common core math because they don't understand it themselves, not because the kids can't learn it if they try. Then you add in that kids these days have way more distractions and you can forget learning in class. Every kid has their phone out under the desk.

Then they get a job and treat it like school. Work when the teacher is watching and chat on the phone when you can get away with it. It's sad how many kids out of tech school we have to scold for months about always being on their phones.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

The shi/ storm continues to this day.... 
I am on the Rheem service site and I am 
getting calls every day for the hardware store * Richmond *brand of water heater going out
left and right.... Today, Satruday I have received 3 calls from folks hoping I can bail them
out of their issues with heaters they probably installed themselves.... Those gas valves are dieing like flies

I explain to them that I dont have the valves handy, I am not coming out to fool around for nothing.
and they need to get the cit control valve sent to them first.... and of course they will have to pay
my labor cost to do the job... $250 and they can duke it out with Rheem for a reimbursment from them
and they can take that cit vale back to Menards and tangle with them about a refund... I cant waste 
my time

The last time I attempted to pry some money out of Rheem it was about 3 months down the road before
I saw 90 bucks out of them--- 90 dollars just about fills my gas tank and that is about all it does for me...

Now, if Rheem would send me about 3 dozen of the new improved valves with a longer shank, then 
I would gladly do this service..... for a price..

This problem is going to persist for probably years and years.......

..


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> The shi/ storm continues to this day....
> I am on the Rheem service site and I am
> getting calls every day for the hardware store * Richmond *brand of water heater going out
> left and right.... Today, Satruday I have received 3 calls from folks hoping I can bail them
> ...










Mark is this the crappy gas valve you have been having issues with???got a call tonight that they had no hot water,less than a year old,I lit it back and it stayed lit so far but was wondering if this is the valve you have had so much trouble out of,and if it is what should I do to replace it????thanks


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

.













sparky said:


> View attachment 130856
> Mark is this the crappy gas valve you have been having issues with???got a call tonight that they had no hot water,less than a year old,I lit it back and it stayed lit so far but was wondering if this is the valve you have had so much trouble out of,and if it is what should I do to replace it????thanks


Yes you are correct.... That is the crappy Sit valve...
I have changed out about 75 of these little bastards....and probably got another 
100 of them to do that we installed last year....

I fear I am going to be getting hit next week at thanksgiving and at x-mas for a bunch 
of them... It seems that they go out on the weekends when heavy usages happens...

Home depot Pro had sent me 3 of these identical Sit valves for replacements and they 
were all defective from the get go... Do not waste your time with them if they hand you
that junk to replace that junk.... 

* Rheem has abandoned this Sit valve and has switched to
the White Rogers valve.... get them only with a longer shank if you can *

Also, You have to get a special igniter wire that adapts to the orange line
to make the white rogers work properly..... also if you have a short fat unit
you might need a valve with an extra long shank to fit properly....

*BE WARNED..*.. you might also get yourself into trouble when you attempt to
take out the aluminum piolet light nut off the bottom of the Sit valve...
Many times the nut and ferrule will not come out of the valve and are stuck in there
You have to yank it out HARD and it pulls the fitting apart, then you need a new nut and ferrul
to slide back onto that tube..... We have had to rob complete water heater burner 
assemblies off new heaters just to get the job completed....

be sure to take a burner assembly with you just in case you need it or you will be seriously pissed off

I am also doing about 3 of these a week right now because I am on the Richmond --Ruud-- Rheem site
for warranty work........ At this time I am just chargeing the hardware store customers labor and the cost of the valve and letting
them duke it out with Rheem.... I dont have the time or patience to wait 3 months for reimbursment and we did not
install the heater in the first place..... You cannot get through right now on the rheem hot line because they
are overwhelmed

Right now in town their are a couple dozen of new apartment complexes with 400 units all with these 
Sit valves in them and they are going bad left and right......LOL

The White Rojers gas valves are getting to be pretty scarce in town so I bought up a bunch of
them on E-bay and other supply houses....

I dont think that this problem is going to end for Rheem until ALL heaters made between Jan of 2020 and 
through the end of November 2020 are totally changed out and those Sit valves are no longer out there....




















f


I


----------



## northplm (Jul 11, 2021)

The other week I was at a house replacing a PVC kitchen drain that was installed terribly wrong, it had about six inches of backfall over a five foot area above a drop ceiling. While I was up there a shined a light upstream to check the section above the drywall and found a deep sag in the line, about 2’-3’ of pipe looked almost melted. I went into the bathroom and ran the lav, checked temp and it was 155 degrees! It was a Rheem heater but with a Honeywell icon valve, i will say Rheem was great to work with as far as warranties go, I just gave them serial number and they shipped a new valve direct to the homeowner free of charge. Now I’m still waiting on the valve, I assume Rheem is a little backed up. I’m hoping the Honeywell swap out is more similar to typical icon valve changes and not a huge PITA like these other ones you’re dealing with.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok thanks a bunch


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So the burner assembly has to be replaced also???


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> So the burner assembly has to be replaced also???


I suggest it is just wise to bring a burner assembly along or get your hands on
some of those replacement nuts+ferruel parts or else you will waste your whole day
fooling around with it.... also you need the extension wire for the sparkey thing..

I carry 2 gas heaters with me so I just had to rob one off a new unit to get the job done.....


Now.. On average, maybe half of them will come apart "peaceable like "
and the other half the nut will fight you and will break off up in its own ass 
when you try to pull it out.. this also means it just got broke off in your ass too...


and no body wants a nut broke off up in their ass.😆 

enjoy the experience---

.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

northplm said:


> The other week I was at a house replacing a PVC kitchen drain that was installed terribly wrong, it had about six inches of backfall over a five foot area above a drop ceiling. While I was up there a shined a light upstream to check the section above the drywall and found a deep sag in the line, about 2’-3’ of pipe looked almost melted. I went into the bathroom and ran the lav, checked temp and it was 155 degrees! It was a Rheem heater but with a Honeywell icon valve, i will say Rheem was great to work with as far as warranties go, I just gave them serial number and they shipped a new valve direct to the homeowner free of charge. Now I’m still waiting on the valve, I assume Rheem is a little backed up. I’m hoping the Honeywell swap out is more similar to typical icon valve changes and not a huge PITA like these other ones you’re dealing with.



The wait time on the Rhem phone site is about 40 minutes.... 
if you hang up and call back its usually a busy signal

they got troubles right now


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Man I am glad that I am out that Racket now,


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Man I am glad that I am out that Racket now,


Hell, its not that hard once you know what you are up against.
and have all the parts along with you......


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> Hell, its not that hard once you know what you are up against.
> and have all the parts along with you......



Just did another one today ...... took longer to drive across town than to actually change the valve out under warranty.

I ended up buying about a dozen of the white rogers valves on line last week because I was warned by our salesman that
Rheem was running out of the White Rogers valves and they were gonna be handing out those crappy Sit valves for replacements
Already have had 2 failures on them new out of the box......

I KNOW we are gonna get slammed with controls to change on wednesday and probably on thanks giving and the 
day after on black friday, and Satruday and Sunday.......


----------



## northplm (Jul 11, 2021)

Still haven’t heard back from Rheem, I’m guessing I’m getting boned on this warranty valve, or should I say the customer is. Maybe I’ll explain the Rheem meltdown and convince him to throw in a Bradford White or AO Smith.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

northplm said:


> Still haven’t heard back from Rheem, I’m guessing I’m getting boned on this warranty valve, or should I say the customer is. Maybe I’ll explain the Rheem meltdown and convince him to throw in a Bradford White or AO Smith.



It depends on who installed the heater in the first place..... 
My supply house where I buy my heaters from will deal with the controls
if I installed the heater

if it came from some hardware store
or someone else installed it..... they then can pay me for the labor and parts 
and duke it out with Rheem themselves.....


----------



## northplm (Jul 11, 2021)

Master Mark said:


> It depends on who installed the heater in the first place.....
> My supply house where I buy my heaters from will deal with the controls
> if I installed the heater
> 
> ...


I don’t know who installed it, I just called Rheem and they said they were sending out a new control for free, I was going to charge the homeowner to install it. But now I haven’t heard back and I’m not really in the mood to hassle Rheem, because that’s more of my time. Plus I’d Rheem has a shortage of controls and are sending out more cheap defective controls, it might not even be worth my time to touch them.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

northplm said:


> I don’t know who installed it, I just called Rheem and they said they were sending out a new control for free, I was going to charge the homeowner to install it. But now I haven’t heard back and I’m not really in the mood to hassle Rheem, because that’s more of my time. Plus I’d Rheem has a shortage of controls and are sending out more cheap defective controls, it might not even be worth my time to touch them.


You can get a white rogers off amazon or e-bay for about 100 each.... Just make the customer pay for both your
labor and valve.... 
Be sure to get the longer shank unit --- gonna still need the jumper wire for the piolet light








Rheem Sp20166a Repl Control Thermostat,Natural Gas 20352579313 | eBay


Light Industrial. & Recepticles. Electrical Outlets. and Enclosures. Electrical Boxes. General Purpose. & Industrial.



www.ebay.com










I am ready and waiting for a rush of them on black friday


----------



## VictorPlumber (Feb 26, 2019)

Is it a Fernco connecting Expansion Tank on a first post picture ?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

VictorPlumber said:


> Is it a Fernco connecting Expansion Tank on a first post picture ?



I dont know what you mean.... 
it appears to be a brass or maybe a galvanized coupling 
sitting on top of a 6 inch brass nipple.... 
I might have run out of brass couplings that day...

I dont think I have gone back yet to change out that control...
it must have been installed back before the pandemic


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

sparky said:


> View attachment 130856
> Mark is this the crappy gas valve you have been having issues with???got a call tonight that they had no hot water,less than a year old,I lit it back and it stayed lit so far but was wondering if this is the valve you have had so much trouble out of,and if it is what should I do to replace it????thanks


Mark,Hughes supply where I bought the Rheem heater sent me a white Rogers gas valve and overnighted me the striker adapter,I installed last week and so far so good,I had no problems in the replacement but I do see where it's real easy to cross thread the burner tube to the valve


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How in the world did they vent all these gas water heaters in these apt complex's???you have to have so much open space for fresh air or bring in fresh air and exhaust from outside so in ky they always install electric water heaters in apt complexes


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> How in the world did they vent all these gas water heaters in these apt complex's???you have to have so much open space for fresh air or bring in fresh air and exhaust from outside so in ky they always install electric water heaters in apt complexes



I really dont know much about this....all I heard from a salesman who is dealing with the warranties paperwork 
was that some townhouse type complexes in our area had a mess on their hands ... 
400 units in one complex with most of them going out about 7 months after installlaton 
that is good times for the maintaince man---

it has nothing to do with the venting.... just the shi//y sit control


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> Mark,Hughes supply where I bought the Rheem heater sent me a white Rogers gas valve and overnighted me the striker adapter,I installed last week and so far so good,I had no problems in the replacement but I do see where it's real easy to cross thread the burner tube to the valve


actually the therrmocoupling can put up a real good fight.... and the other small tube for the piolit light can
also break off inside the old unit..... did they send you that brass nut and ferrull??


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> actually the therrmocoupling can put up a real good fight.... and the other small tube for the piolit light can
> also break off inside the old unit..... did they send you that brass nut and ferrull??


No I did not receive any nut or Ferrell


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> No I did not receive any nut or Ferrell


Well you got real lucky on your first one...... dont push your luck on the next one....
ask for the nut and ferruel and just keep it handy...


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> I really dont know much about this....all I heard from a salesman who is dealing with the warranties paperwork
> was that some townhouse type complexes in our area had a mess on their hands ...
> 400 units in one complex with most of them going out about 7 months after installlaton
> that is good times for the maintaince man---
> ...


Right I know it is nothing to do with the venting just wondering how they vented all those water heaters,and got by with it


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> Right I know it is nothing to do with the venting just wondering how they vented all those water heaters,and got by with it


probably vented out the roof with the furnace
just like any other home.... 

their are a lot of single story condo doubles around 
here on slabs in 50 and older communities
one floor with the furnace and heater in the garage.... 

how is this confusing you?? .


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> probably vented out the roof with the furnace
> just like any other home....
> 
> their are a lot of single story condo doubles around
> ...


Because you have to have so much free airspace in order to install a gas water heater,also that's a ****load of vents penetrating the roof allowing for leaks everywhere,they would not be allowed to install gas wh's in Apts in Ky,not enough free floor space for air


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> Because you have to have so much free airspace in order to install a gas water heater,also that's a ****load of vents penetrating the roof allowing for leaks everywhere,they would not be allowed to install gas wh's in Apts in Ky,not enough free floor space for air




you dont seem to be getting what I am saying..... its ok...


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> you dont seem to be getting what I am saying..... its ok...


I don't think you are getting what I'm saying lolololololo


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> I don't think you are getting what I'm saying lolololololo


I guess am getting what you are saying,,,, for some reason you are stuck on some kind of
a multi story condo project thinking that they would all have gas water heaters in them ....
and I suppose that would be a venting nightmare..... but most multi story condos around here
normally install electric water heaters in the units..... 

so what are we debating about??


I dont know what the hell any of this has got to do with
about 400 Rheem water heaters installed in single story condo patio homes in huge sub divisions 
and what that has got to do with the venting in each single story unit. out their separate roofs??.

So maybe its your covid spell you are having right now that is doing the thinking ??.....

I suggest that you dont make any life changing decisions until you are well healed up again..

get well soon ---- seriously.....take care of yourself...


----------



## northplm (Jul 11, 2021)

Still can't get ahold of Rheem, looks like it's going to be more trouble than it's worth trying to get them to warranty a gas control. I think i'm just going to talk my guy into replacing the water heater.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

northplm said:


> Still can't get ahold of Rheem, looks like it's going to be more trouble than it's worth trying to get them to warranty a gas control. I think i'm just going to talk my guy into replacing the water heater.


Try getting with the local supply house for the warranty.... instead of calling Rheem directly
Normally they will give you the parts for free and you just return the old junk with the information


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

We set a new company record this week....

Changed out 8 gas controls since last Satruday
I am very happy that I bought about 25 gas controls 
on line as a back up plan...... Our supply house is re-imbursing me
for the labor and the valves but its still not enough

we had a long lull for about 10 days right after I bought those valves
but now its hitting hard with x-mas coming next week.... I expect the 
crap to really hit the fan on x-mas eve...

I might get on line and buy another half a dozen valves just in case...
they dont never spoil 
..
I dont think that this
is gonna end until every last damn one of them is changed out


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> .........................
> 
> I might get on line and buy another half a dozen valves just in case...
> they dont never spoil
> ...


Sounds to me like the Federal Pacific breaker scandal. No one likes the idea of a faulty gas valve, with this many failing, even the good ones will be suspect. You should buy every one you can and sell them for twice the price.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

skoronesa said:


> Sounds to me like the Federal Pacific breaker scandal. No one likes the idea of a faulty gas valve, with this many failing, even the good ones will be suspect. You should buy every one you can and sell them for twice the price.


This is nowhere near as bad as when Smith had bad dip tubes in all their water heaters back in 98....
that was pretty ugly..... with clogged up faucets, dishwashers and washing machines.... I stayed out of that mess 

We are doing the Richmond heaters from the hardware stores like menards for $300 to $350 each and
letting them turn in the warranty information to rheem themselves.... They will eventually get the money 
out of them but I am not gonna do all that paperwork.... I leave them our bill and they sit on the phone and
do the work 

Todays heater was the worst one I have tangled with in a few months....


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> This is nowhere near as bad as when Smith had bad dip tubes in all their water heaters back in 98....
> that was pretty ugly..... with clogged up faucets, dishwashers and washing machines.... I stayed out of that mess
> ......


We still have some of those diptubes in the shop. Occasionally we still change one.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> We still have some of those diptubes in the shop. Occasionally we still change one.


I use 1/2" soft copper if I nedd a dip tube,just flare the end on it


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

sparky said:


> I use 1/2" soft copper if I nedd a dip tube,just flare the end on it


Same, much better than plastic and I always have it on the van.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> I use 1/2" soft copper if I nedd a dip tube,just flare the end on it


So you still have a flaring tool in your truck?? 

That is about the only tool I have shi/canned
and have not used in probably 25 years...


I get the honor of changing out another gas valve in the next few days...
they are shipping out the valve overnight to the customer.... 

I told them 200 bucks and they were thrilled.... 
I must be too cheap because all of the other big boys in 
town wont touch one for under 400..... 

It is not brain surgery....


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> So you still have a flaring tool in your truck??
> 
> That is about the only tool I have shi/canned
> and have not used in probably 25 years...
> ...


Some of us run copper for gas lines.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> So you still have a flaring tool in your truck??
> 
> That is about the only tool I have shi/canned
> and have not used in probably 25 years...
> ...


Smack it with the 440 channel locks lololo


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> I use 1/2" soft copper if I nedd a dip tube,just flare the end on it





sparky said:


> Smack it with the 440 channel locks lololo



you know that I tried smacking those crappy Cit valves with my channel locks
and they just look at me and laugh.... I Gave up on that practice long ago.....


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

skoronesa said:


> Some of us run copper for gas lines.


I guess they still have purpose 

In this state, they will not allow copper on any gas lines
they claim it flakes off and gumms up the gas controls

Propane is ok but the natrual gas lines its going to get red tagged....

I got some real nice almost brand new rigid flaring tools sitting in the garage now for
probably 30 years.....


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> I guess they still have purpose
> 
> In this state, they will not allow copper on any gas lines
> they claim it flakes off and gumms up the gas controls
> ...


The issue is sulfates in the natural gas that form a black, flaky compound when in contact with copper. It can clog pilots and orifices as the flakes can be so light as not to fall into the sediment trap.

Feel free to send those flaring tools to me


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

skoronesa said:


> The issue is sulfates in the natural gas that form a black, flaky compound when in contact with copper. It can clog pilots and orifices as the flakes can be so light as not to fall into the sediment trap.
> 
> Feel free to send those flaring tools to me



Actually, I will .... its no problem.... I just got to find them
and I will post a picture of them to see if you really want them..

their will be just a small processing fee of 50 bucks....   ..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I have a super nice ridgid flaring tool that I bought as a discontinued item. No diy buys them at HD or any plumber for that matter! My only use is to form brake lines.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> I have a super nice ridgid flaring tool that I bought as a discontinued item. No diy buys them at HD or any plumber for that matter! My only use is to form brake lines.


It has a bubble/double flare attachment?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> It has a bubble/double flare attachment?


It didn't come with them but I do have them from a cheap set. I had to make brake lines a couple months ago for the whatchmallit steering rack on my old 4runner. I get a more recent 4Runner there aren't any!


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

I despise rheem. A little trick I’ve learned for pulling the pilot tube from the gas valve, if you pull it with out breaking it go buy a lottery ticket. For the other times when the brass ferrule sheers off, go grab your drill bits and go two bit smaller than 1/8” and slowly get the aluminum out of the ferrule. Go up one size and drill it out some more then finally get the 1/8” and carefully drill it out to final size. Then put the ferrule back on the tubing and reassemble. This has gotten me out of a jam many times. Also, you’re going to be drilling it out by hand, don’t try it with a drill it’s way too hard to control the speed and how much material you are removing.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Blue2 said:


> .......when the brass ferrule sheers off,..........Then put the ferrule back on the tubing and reassemble. This has gotten me out of a jam many times.........


Why not just carry extra ferrules?


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

skoronesa said:


> Why not just carry extra ferrules?


This would be the easiest solution. But sometimes you don’t have any.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Blue2 said:


> This would be the easiest solution. But sometimes you don’t have any.


The ferruls are getting hard to come by right now... I got 2 in stock and I have
had to rob burner assemblies off new units just to get out of a day killer kind of jam


I recently ordered a few dozen and they 
brought in the wrong size.... I just glanced at what they handed me and I cried foul...
I had to grab a bad control which they had about 50 of them laying in a box on the floor
to prove it was the wrong sized ferrull nut.... I was a little peeved because I had to drive across town
to end up with the wrong size.
Then, the main guy in the building gets out the parts book to look up the right size ferrull
It took him about 5 minutes to figure out what I really needed...and I am pretty sure he has looked 
up that same parts number a dozen times already..... 

Then I made sort of a smart assed comment saying this was not the first time this little /uck up has happenned
to us.......so maybe it might be wise for you to take a sharpie and write down on the wall above your desk the
correct parts number, so everyone else will know what to order without hunting in that parts book and
making this mistake again , and again, and again.

I think he wanted to stab me with that sharpie...
but seriously this crap is getting old.....


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Steve Lav just posted this video about the gas valves


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Those SIT valves are all god awful junk.... I dont trust them and will not put that junk back on a heater.
Rheem sent me a few of them for replacements and I was lucky that the POS failed right from the get go
and I threw on a white Rojer's immediately... I took the crappy SIT valve back to our supplier and told them to stick it up their asses..

Soooo I have been buying up White Rogers valves on line and replaceing the SIT valves myself with this 
10000% better gas valve and have had no more troubles... My supply house has been re-embusring
me for my troubles...... 

The Rheem heaters are still my choice for best water heater, as long as you throw a themral epansion tank on the 
the heaters I am hoping to get more than 10 years out of them in our crappy city water...


This problem does seem to be finally going away but I think I will be replaceing every valve I installed from feb 2020 through
may 2021 when they finally went back to the white rogers valve.....


----------

